# Orchid Mantises and Food



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 3, 2015)

I have heard that feeding Orchid mantises crickets are bad for them and that you should only feed them flying insects, roaches, and meal worms. Are crickets really that bad for them because in the winter I use crickets to feed my mantises from pet stores. Also I have heard that although roaches and meal worms can be fed to Orchids they should not be a staple food so what am I supposed to feed my Orchids in the winter as a staple that I can get from pet stores? Flies are not an option for me already because they are too difficult for me as they always get away. I just need to know if roaches and meal worms are really that bad for a staple food and if crickets are bad for Orchids. Thanks.


----------



## sally (Jul 4, 2015)

Hymenopus coronatus like flying food.Crickets are not good for Orchids. Not sure about roaches. Never have fed them roaches. You can get blue bottle fly spikes, hatch them in a 32ounce cup, feed them then put them in the fridge. When you need to feed take out some and put the cup back in the fridge.Mine keep about 2 weeks


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 4, 2015)

How hard is it to keep blue bottle flies without them escaping or making a mess? Also, do I have to put them in a fridge? Whenever I did that before with a fruit fly culture they died.


----------



## Melophile (Jul 4, 2015)

Hmm, I didn't realize different mantises prefer different food. Sorry for being off-topic, but what do Carolina mantises prefer?


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 5, 2015)

I've raised Carolina mantises like 6 times and honestly, they don't prefer any one thing. I fed them flying insects and ground insects, such as flies and crickets, and I noticed no behavioral differences. Let's get on topic to the Orchid mantis again though because I am getting it on Wednesday and I need to know things about what it eats quick so it doesn't die since I have never kept an Orchid before.


----------



## Hellemose (Jul 5, 2015)

Usually flower and orchid mantids prey exclusively on flying insects and their mouthparts are constructed as such, to prey on "soft" prey items, where the rest eats just about anything they can overpower, i rarely use anything else than flying insects (flies, moths and what i can catch in the garden) to feed the 3 species i have (Idolomantis diabolica, Gongylus gongylodes and Phyllocrania paradoxa), but i have seen both Idolo's and Phyllocrania take dubia and mealworms.


----------



## sally (Jul 5, 2015)

Mantis Man13 said:


> How hard is it to keep blue bottle flies without them escaping or making a mess? Also, do I have to put them in a fridge? Whenever I did that before with a fruit fly culture they died.


I don't put fruit fly cultures on the fridge. But after the blue bottle flies emerge and after I have fed them for a day or so, I put the container in the fridge then they can be fed to the mantids easier because they are cold. They get active pretty quickly so I put them right back in the fridge. I have a small cooler in the bug room so it makes it really easy to feed.


----------



## birdiefu (Jul 5, 2015)

I use the cup o' flies setup from mantisplace, so I place a few pupae in each day (after removing flies for feeding). Provide water and food to gutload, and I just pop in the fridge to slow down before feeding time. I also keep a small glass container in the freezer, which I use as my "transfer dish". Select flies from my cup o flies, put in the cold glass to "keep on ice" so it doesn't wake up prematurely as I open mantis containers, etc.

One note, I try not to put in the fridge when I know a fly is actively emerging. Forgot about the flies in the fridge for a bit, and later when that one was warm enough to try to get out again, its was gimpy like a mismolt. Still tasty tho, so said Mrs. Pickles  (who I hand-feed anyway).


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 5, 2015)

I've raised fruit fly cultures before, but after hearing how hard and how much time it takes to take care of blue bottles I don't think I can do it! :helpsmilie: Is there any alternative I can use instead or an easier set-up for the blue bottles? I need something to feed my Orchids in the winter!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 6, 2015)

There are many online websites that sell blue bottle flies all year. They are cheap enough to just keep buying.



Mantis Man13 said:


> I've raised fruit fly cultures before, but after hearing how hard and how much time it takes to take care of blue bottles I don't think I can do it! :helpsmilie: Is there any alternative I can use instead or an easier set-up for the blue bottles? I need something to feed my Orchids in the winter!


----------



## birdiefu (Jul 6, 2015)

MikhailsDinos said:


> There are many online websites that sell blue bottle flies all year. They are cheap enough to just keep buying.


Yup. You can also buy them as spikes (maggots), which last a month or more in the fridge. Just take out a bunch and allow to pupate, then put back in fridge use that stock to rotate in for fresh flies (or batch eclose if you like), again I use my cup o flies to gutload, but you can use whatever system works best for you.

Takes a bit of pre-planning to get the timing down so you aren't out of flies or have a zillion to deal with, but it's pretty easy once you get a system going. Just remember if you need flies *now*, spikes only in an order would not be best, even pupae take a few days to eclose.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 6, 2015)

Can you give me an easier list of steps to follow for blue bottles?


----------



## PIaf94 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi again, I'm working on an orchid care video soon so I will get back to you on that but back to the feeding subject. Depending on where you live you might be able to find yourself some good wild food during the winter. Here in NorCal where I live Craneflys and moths are usually abundant during the winter months but they do not provide enough nutrition and are usually fed to mix up their diet. don't be afraid to give a mealworm or two. They should honestly be the last resort. Roaches are a good option. A female orchid I gave my brother once raised his from L2 to adult hood using nothing but dubia roaches with the occasional house fly. Dubias are a good option especially if you have a small colony. Petco seems to be carrying them now. Feed them mostly banana and a bit of dry cat food they become the perfect guy loaded feeder for an orchid but in my honest opinion I would stick to flying prey. In the winter if food is short give your mantis a wax worm to fill it up. They are very high in fat but feed sparingly. But in all I would listen to everyone above and think about purchasing blue bottle fly pupae. You can usually order 500 of them online for $10 including shipping. If a local fish bait store has them even better. BB fly pupae should last you easily a good month of food if you refrigerate them. Take out a few pupae to hatch at a time. Gut load the flys with honey a feed them accordingly. In the event all the flys hatch at the same time.....and trust me it's bound to happen =__= keep them all in a large container like a large sterilite bin. They should live for another 3 week with some care, don't expect to be breeding them though. It's a tricky and nasty process from what I've seen and heard. Your better off buying new ones every month or until you run out. That's just all you have to worry about winter. They are an easy species but like I told you before, it's just tricky when it comes to food. Just remember no crickets!! They should never be an option. Their are a lot more choices to go with, like I said above. It's the middle of summer and free food is plentiful. Open a window a few flys are bound to come in. Check by a park or side walk. Dog dropping attract hordes of bottle flys. If you see one with flys Carefully place a sandwich bag over it. As the flys move up towards the end lift the bag and quickly close the opening, then quickly look around and hope nobody saw you lol. At night check the light posted by your front and backyard door for moths and other flying bugs like lacewings. Moths are more nutritious during summer because they are more full from the nectar they collect. Avoid butterflies and honey bees for now. I only feed them to my adult females for egg production but with the decline of bees and some regulations on butterfly species They are fed sparingly. Oh and don't feed wasps or yellow jackets. Orchids are experts at capturing bees and wasps in the wild but they still pose a danger. Hope this helped


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 17, 2015)

Ok thanks for the detailed answer!


----------

